# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  AVP не лечит autorun. (заявка №65155)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
1. Установлен Антивирус Касперского v. 6.0.4.1424, обновления актуальные.
2. ПК незавирусован.
3. Имеется заведомо завирусованная флешка(известен и комп), на ней autorun с папкой - audifsi, в которой файл zelenika.exe
4. Проверяю AVP флешку, вирус ненайден.
5. Удаляю вручную - все удаляется замечательно.
6. Беру HDD с ПК где завирусовалась флешка - подключаю его(по USB), проверяю - вирусов нет.
7. Устанавливаю обратно HDD, загружаю(завирусованный) комп, устанавливаю флешку(с которой вручную стер файлы) - там опять тот же самый "zelenika.exe".

П.С.
на завирусованном ПК стоял AVP с давно необновляемыми базами(месяца 3), после этого базы обновил(провел проверку), однако ничего не помогло.

П.П.С.
Проверял данную флешку и иными антивирусами(на одном из имеющихся ПК установлен drweb - так же молчит)
Дата обращения: 11.04.2011 21:37:46
Номер заявки: 65155

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*12.04.2011 0:20:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *H:\\autorun.inf* - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.dium
 размер: 268 байт дата файла: 11.04.2011 20:35:02 детект других антивирусов: Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-DC [Wrm]

----------

